# The Sunshine Boys visit Peachy!



## FaeryBee

*

Hey Sunny, do you think everyone will notice how nice my feathers have grown in after that really miserable molt?


Shelby, our feathers look better now than they have since we were little fledglings!


Guys, do you believe Momma's really gonna let us go in Peachy's cage while HE IS IN IT??!


Yep, all us yellow guys are in one cage together at the same time.


Can we have some of your lunch, Peachy?


So Shelby, do Peachy's pellets taste any different than ours?


Peachy must be Momma's favorite cause his cage has a better view.

:wave:

*


----------



## JohnW

:first: Awesome!!!!!!!!!!...John


----------



## thepennywhistle

*That's the rule! It ALWAYS tastes better from 
somebody else's dish!

Lovely pictures, Deb, and all the guys look so fine *


----------



## Shahzadi

So cute! Love the 3rd pic. They're all yellow! Just like The Simpsons...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PipSqueakZ

*Deb, your birds are all gorgeous! Love how they're
all colour-coordinated!  Mine started out that
way with the first two, then.............................. :laughing:
Awesome pictures as always! *


----------



## aluz

That was quite a pleasant visit, I'm glad everything went well and Peachy was a good host to the Sunshine Boys!


----------



## Budgiekin

Love it Deb! Your sunshine boys are so sunny and cheery! Gotta love those little visits into each others' cages.


----------



## Moomin83

Loved this as its just cheered me up and this is so cute


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you everyone!

The Sunshine Boys and Peachy did fine for their first face-to-face meeting with no bars between them. 

Peachy ran around on top of his cage for awhile looking in at them wondering why they were all in his house.

I was a little concerned that they would gang up on little Peachy. 
He's very laid-back and people-oriented so I didn't know if he'd be a bit afraid of them or not. 
In actuality, he pretty much ignored them and went about his business of eating and drinking then came back out of the cage to me. *


----------



## Guest

*Fantastic photos Deb! I love the sunshine boys, you don't post nearly enough photos of them all *


----------



## SarahAviary

Your birds are gorgeous!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Oh My - What a charming episode in the life of All the Sunshine Boys, including the ("Favorite") Peach! Every caption brought a smile of delight - so cute and funny!

All the boys do, indeed, look So Handsome and well groomed - you'd Never suspect they had gone through such a severe molt so recently...
And what About that mellow Peachy letting the budgies in his territory, even and including his FOOD dish - WOW! I am impressed!!! What a guy!

Thanks So much for letting us in on this delightful occasion - Thoroughly enjoyed myself, you, and All the Golden Sunshine Boys. Great pictures, as well!!!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*The Sunshine Boys seem to think Peachy's cage, toys and food are much better than their own.

However, they all rush back to their own cages when out-of-cage time is over in great anticipation
of the little millet treat they know will be coming their way. *


----------



## Budgiekeet

I'm thinking lemon yellow, and sunshine thoughts . Beautiful birds, and you and your guys antics always crack me up.


----------



## aka.pody

Wow your guys are all grown up and visiting on your own. 
It looked like a cage full of sunshine! 

Beeeeee u teeee ful.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Aww that's so cute!! Great photos :2thumbs:*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

Great photos, very cute! Shelby and Sunny look so much better now!


----------



## milipidi

Gorgeous pics, and I must agree. Those feathers are little rays of sunshine now.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The Sunshine Boys send everyone their thanks for the compliments and for all the support during the recent "miserable molts"!

​
:wave:*


----------



## Lisa P.

Absolutely delightful flock you have! Always love seeing them!

Lisa


----------



## LynandIndigo

Those photos of your birds are just Beautiful Deb. I don't no how I come to miss this thread. But I guess it is not to late to post a comment here.


----------



## rahonass

Lovely to see all the 'sunshine yellows' together , unfortunately I couldn't see the last two photo's.


----------



## Giovanni

*Peachy is so pretty and so are the sunshine boys!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you all! I've "fixed" the last two photos so they should show up now. *


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Deb those pictures were amazing! 

I love how relaxed Peachy was about it despite being way out numbered, he knew his momma was there if he needed anything! *


----------



## Michelle M.

That is totally adorable. I love your flock's adventures .


----------



## NanaLucy129

*I love your sunshine flock. All your birds just brighten up any day.

Did you see my new baby I brought home today. My flock is now complete.*


----------



## shi en

Great photos Deb


----------

